# Rigs Question



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

My father recently bought a boat that is worthy of a trip to the rigs on a good weather day. Once we get used to the boat and get confident with it, we'll probably attempt the trip later in the year. My question to you guys is how do you get reliable numbers for the rigs? It would really stink to make the long trip and not be able to locate all of the close rigs: petronius, beer can, marlin, etc.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

numbers are public knowledge, I'll post them later if you want (or someone else will) when I am on the other computer. Buddy boat your first time out so you can learn your fuel burn and just having someone else along settles the mind a little the first time...
Tell us about your Dad's boat....


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Realtor said:


> numbers are public knowledge, I'll post them later if you want (or someone else will) when I am on the other computer. Buddy boat your first time out so you can learn your fuel burn and just having someone else along settles the mind a little the first time...
> Tell us about your Dad's boat....


Thanks Realtor. I figured they were public but I couldn't find them. It's a 2006 25 foot Pursuit with twin 150's and a 150 gallon tank. The boat is supposed to have a range of 350 miles. My only concern is fuel, but if it gets as good of mileage as advertised there will be no problem.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

c_stowers said:


> Thanks Realtor. I figured they were public but I couldn't find them. It's a 2006 25 foot Pursuit with twin 150's and a 150 gallon tank. The boat is supposed to have a range of 350 miles. My only concern is fuel, but if it gets as good of mileage as advertised there will be no problem.


 I have those numbers on the other computer.... That's about the same boat I have, I have a 25 foot GW with twin Yamaha 150's. When I make the run, the most fuel I have ever burned was 105 gallons. I as well have a 150 gallon tank.... you will be fine....


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm at Petronius (VK-786) right now. There have been a ton of tuna here this week. I just got done watching a billfish slap at hard tails.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Bullshark said:


> I'm at Petronius (VK-786) right now. There have been a ton of tuna here this week. I just got done watching a billfish slap at hard tails.


Size range?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Tuna: larger than a football. I'm watching a massive school now. The billfish was big. These schools are coming through though and it changes. The other night they were big. They were just outside of our deck light not under the rig.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Dang Bullshark you're making everyone want to run to the rigs to try for tuna!


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

Pics!!!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I give info for slabs of tuna. They are here. It's hard for me to get sizes though because they go down once they get near the boat. The group I just saw were 10lb to 15lb


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm not fishing I'm working


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Weather buoy nearby shows water temp at 66.7 degrees - pretty chilly for a marlin. I guess if there is a food source...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw what I saw


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

JVT said:


> Weather buoy nearby shows water temp at 66.7 degrees - pretty chilly for a marlin. I guess if there is a food source...


They don't leave. If there are tunas around, it's just as good as any for blue marlin fishing. Although I do seek out warmer water this time of year if I am strictly blue marlin fishing.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Bullshark said:


> I give info for slabs of tuna.


That's funny. We have given plenty of guys on the supply boats and drillships a whole yellowfin in exchange for realtime intel for future trips. Quid pro quo...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Just shoot me a pm. We are here on and off until summer


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I believe you Bullshark...big fish gotta eat and food takes precedence over water temp


----------

